# statesman FP



## edstreet (Oct 1, 2007)

I just finished a statesman pen by request and I put some high grade english walnut on it.  The real treat came when I put ink in it today and wrote with it.  It is the smoothest pen I have EVER used and I am told that is because of the ball. 

Before I mail it to him I want to get some good ink and some paper, I read in one of the other post about 2 types of paper and some ink remover but how about ink?  Any good brands to get?

BTW here is the pen.






Ed


----------



## skiprat (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, very nice pen and the pic is amazingly clear[:0] 10/10 on both!!!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pen, but make sure you clean & flush it before you send it. In the eyes of most FP users, it's bad form to "ink" a pen that is not yours.

Have you ever used a fountain pen before this? I love how they write and the end to ball point "skip".  I went to fountian pens only last summer and I have about 10 in my personal collection.

As for ink, that can be a personal prefrence. I like Visconti and Diamine the best, but Noodlers, Private Reserve as well as many others are all great.  
Here is a good "ink link" to start with. =&gt; www.pendemonium.com

Oh, and Pear Tree Pens has a great sample program to try most of them out before you buy a full bottle. I HIGHLY recomend this as many colors are not what they seam and that is a very personal prefrence. =&gt; http://shop.peartreepens.com/main.sc


----------



## edstreet (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought 2 of these kits and this nib I will be keeping and send him the other one that is not inked.  I am going to make the other one for myself.  The original intent for 2 was in case I botch one for some reason I would have the other one to get at least one pen from it.

I have used fountain pens a few times but nothing that elaborate or high quality.  I figured get some high quality ink to go with a high quality pen 

Ed


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a convert to me!  Funny thing is that over the last year I have put a real effort into my handwriting. I even get comments on it now where I had not used cursive handwriting in years.

I had typed out a long "ink thoughts" post for the new FP forum, but I closed the window and lost it. In it I had mentioned my favorite inks, and by far I like the two I mentioned before, but I have about 8 brands that I use.  Go to that site I listed and find a color you think you will like. From there order a sample from James @ Pear Tree Pens. You can order 4 samples for about $4.00 shipped, and they come in nice bottles that you can reuse to give bottled ink as a "starter" when you sell one.

I would recomend Visconti and Diamine for nice inks, but look at Noodlers as well. They have large bottles and a VAST aray of colors. 

I really have to make myself a Statesman. I have a Jr. Statesman in Cocobolo that I use often, but I like the nib & holder of the large one better. The problem is that the kit is just a bit too big.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work, Ed!  I do nearly all of my writing at work with a fountain pen.  Since the ink cannot run on my charts, I use the Noodlers bulletproof and like it.  Lee will tell you, and he is right, that it will feather a bit on the nib, but it the Noodlers writes nicely.  I like it a bit better than Private Reserve with respect to the nib staying ready to write.

As far as paper, a good resume quality paper will serve well.

Again, very nice work!


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 1, 2007)

FYI Pear Tree Pens charges shipping on the samples. So it's $4.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 1, 2007)

Steve, are you sure that you are not seeing the adjusted price for the eye-dropper cap? It's an extra charge for that and you will pay an extra $1.60 for them.

BTW, I just noticed that his site says that he now has 400 inks to try!

I do like the Noodlers, and in fact I LOVE the Tiananmen red they sell. William is right, the bulletproof inks will creep on the nib, but I have not noticed this with the non-bulletproof ones. It's a trade off that you need to decide if you want to live with. I think it would be nice to have one pen inked with one of them for security. I have one inked with Zhivago which is either a black with a shade of green or the darkest green you have ever laid eyes on!


----------



## holmqer (Oct 1, 2007)

It depends on what color you want, and if you need permanent ink.

For red, I use Waterman Red, for most note taking at work I use Private Reserve Tropical Blue. When I need permanent to sign certification documents for the FAA or write a cheque I use Noodlers Legal Lapis or Noodlers Black. Sometimes if I am goofing around I'll use Lamy Blue or Red.

Compared to the Waterman Red, the Lamy Red is rather timid, but sometimes folks at work get scared when I mark up their documents with Waterman Red as it sort of screams YOU MESSED UP since it is so intense.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 2, 2007)

Lee, I'm with you on the Tiananmen, but the Turqouise is right there with it. Very nice ink.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 2, 2007)

wow,  I have heard that fountain pens can be easily 'washed' for check writing and the like but I see they have ink that this is not an issue.  This is quite good to know and I am placing an order now   Thanks!

Ed


----------

